# Great saw for a beginning woodworker



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like you picked a winner. You can make your own inserts for your saw out of Baltic Birch without too much trouble.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

If you think it's a great saw now, put a set of machined steel pulleys and a Fenner Drives PowerTwist link belt on it and you'll be amazed.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice saw.


----------



## Bendwoodworks (Mar 12, 2014)

I have this exact saw and fence. It is very quiet and vibration free. The fence is very accurate and as good as a Biesemeyer. Great for the small shop


----------

